# Using a IPOD Touch with the i VW R



## komo (Dec 22, 2007)

http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
^^ will this let me charge and use the ipod controls with my I VW R unit??
as of now with the old cable I cant charge or use the ipod controls....


----------



## komo (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Using a IPOD Touch with the i VW R (komo)*

Anyone??


----------



## bryanc (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Using a IPOD Touch with the i VW R (komo)*

There should be two sets of DIP switches on the side of the i-VW-R module, one labelled "Car", the other labelled "iPod".
You should confirm the following information in the manual that came with your unit, but this is how mine works:
If the switches for iPod are both OFF, the iPod interface is locked when connected and the car stereo is used to control it, if they are both ON, you retain the iPod's native control, and no track names etc. are sent to the car's stereo (which no VW radio's support anyway).
You should unplug the harness cable from the unit when changing these switches, and the manual recommends leaving the ignition off for at least 60 seconds before reconnecting the unit after a change.
I don't know about the charging part of your question.


----------



## komo (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Using a IPOD Touch with the i VW R (bryanc)*

The problem is with my IPOD touch... My IPOD video works just fine and I can use the IPOD controls but not with my new touch..


----------

